# Ye old Florsheim Kenmoor (Pics)



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

I picked these up and gave them a quick brush off. It is a shame you cannot simply have Zappos ship them to your door.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A pair of classics, for sure! Where and at what price did you find them, might I ask? Be careful wearing with that hard leather heel. On a hard and/or wet surface, they can prove to be a real a** buster!  May you enjoy wearing those shoes, in good health, for many years to come!


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Look to be shell. Yes? Beautiful regardless!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are nice!!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Those are quite gorgeous indeed!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

If it doesn't set off a metal detector... it's not the real thing.

Cool shoes, beautiful to find a pair deadstock!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

greek,
good looking lwb. enjoy wearing. be careful of wet floors


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

Those are real beauties. Those pictures make me long for the day I bought my pair, in 1983.

The comment about floors is right on. Not soon after I bought my pair, I had rubber heels put on. I was slipping too much, almost to the point of falling.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

+1 on all comments above. Those are beautiful.

Over the past month or so, I've picked up three pairs of old Florsheims on ebay. Each was under $30 and they are all in very good shape. (But I do look forward to sending them off one day to Nick at B. Nelson for a complete restoration.) 

I know that many on this forum would not wear used shoes, but the quality and value of these 1960s (??) Florsheims is incredible.

AHS


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Wow, those are great!


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments and advice fellas. To answer the questions they are black shell cordovan, eBay auction, and I paid the full retail price of today's Made in India version. :aportnoy:


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Great looking shoes.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I want to know where you found a time machine.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Got Shell? said:


> I want to know where you found a time machine.


I'm not telling. 

"Band-Aid" Kenmoor Longwings, NOS


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Stunning. LOL...Now tell me those are size 9.5D's and I will think you to be, but a cruel tease!


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

greekgeek said:


> I'm not telling.
> 
> "Band-Aid" Kenmoor Longwings, NOS


Greek -

Those are awesome. Where did you get them? They aren't 12Ds by any chance, are they?


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Stunning. LOL...Now tell me those are size 9.6D's and I will think you to be, but a cruel tease!


Would you settle for 9C? 



mxgreen said:


> Greek -
> 
> Those are awesome. Where did you get them? They aren't 12Ds by any chance, are they?


Thanks! Size is above...


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

Two NOS Florsheim longwings that I bought in the last year.

burgandy shell -


















black alpine grain -


















Unfortunately, neither fit. :icon_pale:


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Where are you gents finding these things???


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

That burgundy looks like it's faded to a nice brown.

You said you typically wear 12D? What size were the kenmoors?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

By chance 12EE/EEE?


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> That burgundy looks like it's faded to a nice brown.
> 
> You said you typically wear 12D? What size were the kenmoors?


The shells are 12C and the black alpine grain calfs are 11.5D. Just a little off on each one.


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

chacend said:


> Where are you gents finding these things???


I bought them on ebay. The thing is you have to be diligent.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow nice shoes mxgreen!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Stunning. LOL...Now tell me those are size 9.5D's and I will think you to be, but a cruel tease!


They'd be MINE if they were that size  

Seriously awesome shoes.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

So what exactly are "band-aid" Kenmoors? I have tan pebbled (cashmere) vintage kenmoor imperials, but they don't have that antiquing on the broguing. (Or maybe they did at one time). Were these a distinct color, or were they Royal Imperials with the extra hand finishing on the antiquing?


----------



## Gempro (Mar 3, 2005)

dport86 said:


> So what exactly are "band-aid" Kenmoors? I have tan pebbled (cashmere) vintage kenmoor imperials, but they don't have that antiquing on the broguing. (Or maybe they did at one time). Were these a distinct color, or were they Royal Imperials with the extra hand finishing on the antiquing?


They were called "Golden Harvesters"


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

So were they distinct from what we now generally call tan? Or are they the same shoe.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I can never find these in 11D -- deadstock or used. :-/ (If anyone has a bead on a pair, let me know.)


----------



## Gempro (Mar 3, 2005)

*florsheim*

They were a distinct mustard kind of color. Nothing really gold about them, although that's what they were called. I sold them in upstate NY in the late 70's, early 80's - they had a small loyal following. You either loved them or hated them!

Boy, those were the days! In that shoe concession I sold Florsheims, J&M (many crowns), Nettleton, Bostonian, Balley, Bruno Magli & towards the end Allen Edmonds. Put me through college.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Gempro said:


> They were called "Golden Harvesters"


I heard of them being referred to as "Palomino", or perhaps that was for old whiskey shell... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

The Kenmoor in spectator form with a chiseled toe. The sole is beefy and the exposed metal eyelets are a nice addition IMO.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^  Please tell me those are in my size and you're going to sell them to me :devil:


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was beaten out on ebay last year on an 8D pair of tan and white Kenmoor spectators in the standard toe last. Was is someone on here? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a NIB pair in Shell.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Vintage Kenmoors, NOS but NOT marked as Imperial. Style # 20686

Available with fully nailed heel, also without!


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

NOS Style 20686 (No Imperial Markings) NIB with heavily nailed heels sans V-Cleat. Also note the different Toe Medallion Used from the matching style number shown above.

Both have full leather insoles.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a nice black pebble/scotch grain.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

And here is a Kenmoor in Tan Pebble/scotch grain.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Nice stuff.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

The images of these shoes will haunt me tonight. So much beauty! :icon_smile_big:

Florsheim, can you hear us???? Bring them back baby!!!!


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

All Florsheim New Old Stock Shell Cordovan (except the last one)


----------



## Wes Bourne (Nov 12, 2009)

greekgeek said:


> Here is a NIB pair in Shell.





greekgeek said:


> And here is a Kenmoor in Tan Pebble/scotch grain.





Nick V said:


> Nice stuff.


+1. Any chance either of those is a 9D?


----------

